# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  andere Griffe wegen Schmerzen?

## FreeriderVin

Hi Leute,

Ich hab neuerdings nach einigen Runden auf dem Bike, egal ob Treppen, Wald oder Schotter immer Schmerzen in den Handgelenken. Ich habe einen Tipp bekommen das es an den Griffen liegen würde. Zur Info ich habe Specialized Griffe.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Lg
Vin

----------


## Patrick K.

es tut nix zur sacher welcher hersteller du von deinen griffen hast es kommt eher auf den durchmeser an #gurk

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja stimmt so nicht ganz.
Hatte zwischenzeitlich große Probleme mit Fingerschmerzen, welche an einem falsch eingestellten Lenker lagen.

Also die Frage hast du was getauscht in letzter Zeit oder anders eingestellt (Bremse, Lenker, Schaltung)?
Dann würd ich da mal ansetzten und was ändern. Falls nicht dann schauen dass du weiche und dicke Griffe erwischt. Die Odi Rogue sind da nicht schlecht und mit 25€ net so teuer.

----------


## willi

Die ODI Rouge sind halt was für große Hände.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich hab neuerdings nach einigen Runden auf dem Bike, egal ob Treppen, Wald oder Schotter immer Schmerzen in den Handgelenken. Ich habe einen Tipp bekommen das es an den Griffen liegen würde. Zur Info ich habe Specialized Griffe.
> Was meint ihr dazu?
> Lg
> Vin


Die Spezi Griffe sind zwar steinhart, aber Schmerzen in den Handgelenken kommen eher von einer sehr falsch eingestellten Gabel, oder einer ungünstigen Lenkergeometrie.

----------


## willi

Schau mal wie viele Griffe Speiseeis gelabelt hat. Da sind auch weiche dabei :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aber wie ihr schon geschrieben habt: kommt eher von Lenker und Gabel. Wobei ich bei reinen Handgelenkschmerzen eher vom Lenker(Einstellung/Geo) ausgehe.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten:
1. Nein ich habe in letzter Zeit nichts verstellt
2. mein Lenker ist eigentlich richtig eingestellt hat mir ein Profi gemacht weil ich das am Anfang tatsächlich falsch hatte  :Big Grin: 
3. meine Gabel ist auf sehr weich eingestellt da ich knappe 50 Kg wiege, daran liegt's also vermutlich nicht
Liegt es also dann an den Griffen? Es sind richtig stechende Schmerzen und ich knicke, wenn ich noch fahre, schmerzhaft weg

----------


## willi

Wenn es keine Ermüdungsschmerzen sind würd ich mal den Arzt aufsuchen um eine Endzündung oder ähnliches auszuschleißen

----------


## noox

Du musst unter Umständen selber draufkommen, was für dich das Richtige ist. Nur weil ein Profi deinen Lenker eingestellt hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es für dich passt.

Ich fahre z.B. mit eher vorgedrehtem Lenker, andere eher mit zurückgedrehtem. Das hängt allerdings auch wieder von der Kröpfung nach hinten und nach oben ab (Back-Sweep, Up-Sweep). Natürlich auch von der Lenkerbreite. Da musst probieren, was dir am besten daugt. 

Bei den Griffen ist es dasselbe. Manche schwören auf harte Griffe, andere auf weiche. Manche wollen dicke, manche dünne. 

Weiche Gabel ist auch so eine Sache: Falls die Gabel zu weich ist, und der Rebound zu langsam, dann kann es sein, dass die Gabel viel zu langsam wieder aus dem Federweg kommt und sie bei wiederholten Schlägen immer tiefer in dem Federweg geht. Du glaubst zwar, dass du eine weiche Gabel fährst, aber grad bei wiederholten Schlägen, oder bei Schlägen in einer Kompression (Bremswellen in Anlieger) oder nach einer Landung bist du dann nur mehr im harten Bereich der Gabel. Ich vermute, dass das bei mir Jahrelang ein Problem war, weil ich eine viel zu weiche Gabel gefahren bin.

Zusätzlich zur Lenker-Einstellung ist auch die Stellung der Bremsen wichtig. Manche fahren sie fast waagrecht, andere deutlich nach unten geneigt. Auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist die Griffweite und Position.

Ich hatte z.B. mal massive Mittelhandknochenprobleme, weil ich mit dem äußeren Mittelhandknochen ständig an der äußeren Metallklammer des Lock-On-Griffes angestanden bin.

----------


## noox

Vor 2 Jahren haben wir mal ein paar Griffe aufgelistet:

https://www.downhill-board.com/69755...nd-haerte.html

----------


## FreeriderVin

Danke Noox, deine Tipps sind immer sehr hilfreich.
Ach ja stimmt, ich hatte vergessen zu sagen das ich, seit ich mich bei Stufen beinah überschlagen hab weil der Rebound zu langsam war, den Rebound immer auf schnell habe. Aber an den Bremsen ist was dran. Vor ca. 2 Monaten hat mir ein Freund die Bremsen anders hin weil er meinte das gehört sich anders als ich es hatte. Vllt liegst's daran.
Ich stelle sie mal wieder um, mal schauen ob's was nützt. Ich kann ja weiter Bericht erstatten wenn es jemanden interessiert

----------


## FreeriderVin

@Willi: Hast Recht, sollte ich auch mal machen, obwohl mein Freund und Physiotherapeut meint das das durchaus daran liegen kann das ich zu "schwache" Handgelenke habe. Er meinte ich sollte mit kleinen Hanteln die Handgelenke trainieren. Werde ich auch mal probieren

----------


## MrUpdate

Schau mal in den anderen aktuellen Thread da gehts grad ums gleiche

----------


## FreeriderVin

Also wenn es jemanden interessiert hier mal ein Update: An den Bremsen liegt es nicht, ich hab heute nur eine kleine Runde gedreht und die Handgelenke haben wieder geschmerzt. Meine neuen Griffe (Sensus Disisdaboss) müssten bald ankommen, ich hab langsam das Gefühl das es echt an den Spezi Griffen liegt, die schlucken ja nix... Ich kann ja weiter berichten

----------

